# Schwinn dx military issue?



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2019)

Think I found one.  Have a look... the plaque marked u.s.n.y.p.s..  factory made to fit.. “”United state naval yard puget sound “. Just throwing it out there for you to have a look. It’s got the ww 2 bars on it.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2019)

Just google the puget sound naval yard WOW.. up turns out the abbreviation was used during the war then changed afterwards...   could this be the missing schwinn link for war bikes!!!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 23, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm thinking your spot on with your theory Mark. My parents met while working at those shipyards during the war. Wish they were still around to ask. Looks like you scored again !


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thank you.. I feel good on this one..  few parts are obviously wrong but most Is original wow. Exciting!


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 23, 2019)

Awesome find.  I thought the main dispute was not that Schwinn wasn’t used on bases during the war but more that there is no record of a military contract with Schwinn.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks... I’m not too much not the history on schwinn for military use but for what I know they were mentioned but not proven that they were used for military service. Possibly someone else can explain it in detail


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 23, 2019)

dang it, I've been trying to buy that bike for about a week and the seller never got back to me. It was in Salem Or wasn't it?


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 23, 2019)

Now I'm depressed....


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 23, 2019)

Trade you some redline stuff for it.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sorry no trades/sale .only redlines I’m into is ones connected to muscle cars...lol...he was at his father’s funeral...I wondered why it was still there ... I called at the right time he just came home..  he said it came from a friend who dug it out of a building wrapped in plastic and was givin to him..... when I got there I knew this was special and very different. I thought the yellow was rattle canned on till my wife mentioned it looked original then the numbers on the back fender clinched it ....I got that this is special feeling.. at first, I didn’t recognise the bars... I talked it over with my wife at break I was thinking military but a schwinn? I read something on schwinn but no proof..then I googled it Up soon as United States naval yard puget sound popped  up..and was used during ww2 and changed after the war it blew my mind..this clinched it with the 41 frame date and ww2 naval use... I was prepared for negative responses-because for barley any info so  when I posted it ...I’m schocked with the positives.. it must be ....still so little is mentioned..


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 24, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/38-39-schwinn-600.41550/#post-233189

Base maintenance bike


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 24, 2019)

That's odd. Does this have a peaked fender on the front and a rounded fender in the rear?


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice Military use of a Non-Military, Non-contracted civilian Bicycle.  The only Schwinn bicycles that I am aware of contracted by the Military during WWII were about 8 Tandem bikes.  However,  there were many bikes from different manufacturers used on Military bases that were not officially contracted .  Some were likely donated and even obtained through scrap metal drives.  Any of these could have been painted OD or yellow chromate, etc. and marked as property of the base or Military yard they were used on.  Regardless, it is still a cool bike, not Military, but Military used.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2019)

Now that’s the spirit. Yes I love challenges.....exciting....I knew the negs are coming out... I absolutely doubt it’s donated.. the color would be over painted this isn’t. It’s a factory yellow .. and I’d like the explanation of the service award by the government. Why if no bikes were used? Why just tandems? Since there is no records or small amount of info there is no proof for just tandems...As for the front fender it is Franken biked on it.. but it’s yellow I said there are a few parts incorrect but the frame and ness are parts are right..there is one thing on this bike that is different...than a regular civ bike....if your Keen you might catch it but I’m not saying...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2019)

I decided to pull the fork and get a few pics.... they really used the heck out of it...there’s red primer inside ...the springer had some serious action use.. one time the springer was painted...too


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 24, 2019)

Non-Military, Non-contracted civilian Bicycle at a non sanctioned stop at a Lodi Beer co.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2019)

Too funny  that’s a 36 done up...not a 41 with FACTORY yellow PAINT .... ...the welds on the fork tube on mine. It looks like they reinforced it in that area...and lightened the tube ... selling snow to Eskimos is going to be rough.  That’s fine. I’m game..


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2019)

I forgot I had the 50 yr schwinn book .. it answers the why no info but it looks like it was to secret for schwinn so little info was disclosed...here’s a pic of what I found...


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 25, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> I was prepared for negative responses-because for barley any info so  when I posted it ...I’m schocked with the positives.. it must be ....still so little is mentioned..





I've been biting my tongue.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 25, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Now that’s the spirit. Yes I love challenges.....exciting....I knew the negs are coming out... I absolutely doubt it’s donated.. the color would be over painted this isn’t. It’s a factory yellow .. and I’d like the explanation of the service award by the government. Why if no bikes were used? Why just tandems? Since there is no records or small amount of info there is no proof for just tandems...As for the front fender it is Franken biked on it.. but it’s yellow I said there are a few parts incorrect but the frame and ness are parts are right..there is one thing on this bike that is different...than a regular civ bike....if your Keen you might catch it but I’m not saying...




The info that I provided should not be considered to be a negative in regards to your Schwinn.  Unless you consider the truth to be a negative?  A reference dated Oct., 1st, 1945 Ordnance Department, Administrative and Tactical Vehicles 1940-1945, which list the various military vehicles and how many were contracted lists 8 Tandem Schwinn bikes in 1945.  Whether your bike was donated or not, and there is no reason that it could not have been, does not alter the fact that Schwinn bicycles, other then the Tandems mentioned, were not a military contracted bike.  The color of the bike, OD, yellow, black or hot pink, original from the factory or not, does not matter.  During WWII a multitude of companies made military equipment, parts, ordnance etc. that was totally different from their pre-war manufactured production and many of these companies won the Excellence award.  Schwinn did this and was awarded by the government for their efforts.  You have a nice Military used non-contracted Schwinn.  Be happy and appreciate it for that.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 25, 2019)

Non contracted is fine  it was never an issue to me.. I find it strange  that such a huge company as schwinn not pushing some it’s bicycles seems ludicrous to me. When it even proclaims 217 types of products. A issue I have here is ...I get this impression that only contracted bikes are of importance here and bikes that served in the war which are done to military specs , excepted by the service and clearly proven and dated  in a time frame of 1941 to  45 have little consideration or importance.. this seems(to me) a great neglect to special part of history.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 26, 2019)

In the early part of WWII from approximately July 1942 after the OPA ( Office of Price Adm.) lifted the 3 month freeze on bike sales( April-June 1942), Schwinn produced a number of '' Victory'' lightweight bikes.  The manufacture of these bikes of course followed the OPA bike manufacture regulations, to conserve metal for Military use.  These schwinns may have only been in production for a few months, because in Sept., it is my understanding that all bicycle produced and sold  had to be Columbia/Huffman made.  Whether this lasted the remainder of the war I am unable to say.  The point here is that Schwinn did make bikes during WWII.  Most of these were used by civilians involved in war effort work to save gas in getting to those jobs.  Most likely, but I cannot prove it a number of these Schwinn ''Victory'' bikes found their way onto military installations.  In my collection of WWII US Military and civilian defense ''Victory'' bikes are four Schwinn ''Victory'' models,  which I personally love .  Why did Schwinn not receive a government contract for Military bikes?  I do not know.  Their history of proven high quality bikes would make one think that they would have been pressed by the government for them.  I guess the powers to be had other plans for wartime production at Schwinn, which they did win the Excellence award for.  Maybe they submitted a plan and quote for Military bikes that was too high in cost .  Who knows?  I won't speak for others, but the reason I like the contracted Military bikes is that I love US Military history esp. WWII and collecting these bikes, which are known to have been made under specific government specs for the specific use of the US Military are a great way to own a piece of US WWII history.  I can't afford a Sherman or a P51 Mustang so I collect the bikes.  Of course the military used many bikes that were not contracted and  if a person collects these bikes I, certainly would not belittle their collection.  Whether contracted or not if it was used by the Military during WWII each one has it's own story to tell.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 26, 2019)

There’s a site called living history of Illinois all  in one word there’s a mention of a government 10,000 bike order and cease of all civilian made bikes.. throws me on a loop...could be a mistake I don’t know...


HUFFMANBILL said:


> In the early part of WWII from approximately July 1942 after the OPA ( Office of Price Adm.) lifted the 3 month freeze on bike sales( April-June 1942), Schwinn produced a number of '' Victory'' lightweight bikes.  The manufacture of these bikes of course followed the OPA bike manufacture regulations, to conserve metal for Military use.  These schwinns may have only been in production for a few months, because in Sept., it is my understanding that all bicycle produced and sold  had to be Columbia/Huffman made.  Whether this lasted the remainder of the war I am unable to say.  The point here is that Schwinn did make bikes during WWII.  Most of these were used by civilians involved in war effort work to save gas in getting to those jobs.  Most likely, but I cannot prove it a number of these Schwinn ''Victory'' bikes found their way onto military installations.  In my collection of WWII US Military and civilian defense ''Victory'' bikes are four Schwinn ''Victory'' models,  which I personally love .  Why did Schwinn not receive a government contract for Military bikes?  I do not know.  Their history of proven high quality bikes would make one think that they would have been pressed by the government for them.  I guess the powers to be had other plans for wartime production at Schwinn, which they did win the Excellence award for.  Maybe they submitted a plan and quote for Military bikes that was too high in cost .  Who knows?  I won't speak for others, but the reason I like the contracted Military bikes is that I love US Military history esp. WWII and collecting these bikes, which are known to have been made under specific government specs for the specific use of the US Military are a great way to own a piece of US WWII history.  I can't afford a Sherman or a P51 Mustang so I collect the bikes.  Of course the military used many bikes that were not contracted and  if a person collects these bikes I, certainly would not belittle their collection.  Whether contracted or not if it was used by the Military during WWII each one has it's own story to tell.
> 
> Regards,
> Bill


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 28, 2019)

I looked at that site.  I am not certain as to where they came up with that figure and if they were referring to schwinn bikes only or all makes.  Here is what I do know.  Initially the US government planned to produce 750,000 bicycles during WWII.  This number would encompass US Military, Lend Lease and civilian bicycles.  That figure never happened.  There was evidently some differences of opinion, between the OPA and the WPB ( War Production Board) regarding the numbers that should be produced and the final tally was far below that original planned production number. My records show that in 1942 approximately 5,000 Columbia/Huffman Military bikes were made under contract , but I do not know how many civilian ''Victory '' bikes were produced that year.  It appears from documents in the National Archives that in 1943 alone only about 95,000 bikes ( Military, Lend Lease, civilian ) were manufactured.  It is my understanding that during 1944 civilian bicycle production stopped.  Military bicycles were still produced in 1944, however at a much lower level then 1942-43 maybe a couple thousand under contract. No Military contracts for bikes in 1945 have surfaced ( at least I am not aware of any ) however a number of Military Columbia Compax collapsible  bikes were produced that year as well as the 8 Schwinn tandems previously mentioned.  So if you look at the highest known wartime bicycle production year 1943 at 95,000 bikes and probably a much lesser number in 1942 and even less in 1944-45 then it is easy to see that the original production goal of 750,000 was more or less a pipe dream.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 28, 2019)

I know. It looks like they reference it for 41-2 year...Still I’m going to keep looking.. they could have a clearer/easier  access to info since it’s a government identity... but who knows. I’ve been into antiques and collectibles and things you never thought of do show up...I say never say never..a open mind is how I run.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 28, 2019)

https://www.madeinchicagomuseum.com/single-post/schwinn-bicycle-co
Found this bit of info referencing bikes could be civilian too
I found a bit of interesting info. I quess the bikes contracted were built without badges so there was no competition making all bikes the same..


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 29, 2019)

The contracted Military Columbia/Huffman bikes came from the factory with painted over head badges.  The early civilian ''victory'' bikes came with badges. Then the badges disappeared, but the badge screw holes were still there and then finally the screw holes disappeared.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 30, 2019)

I am certin in 1974 Pearl harbor ship yard had various heavy flat bar and Cycle truck bikes, they were gray.  I am certain that, some were Schwinn. They were old, I couldn't date for sure but they had to be 40's. Maybe even 30's yet I didn't know what to expect or really care much to investigate. . Like, did they have rear or forward drop-outs?  Forward being about 1945, maybe even 44 and rear 41-2 maybe 43-44 and 45. want to say. maybe a few and that's because in 61 or 62 I had a heavy Schwinn or CWC with rear, I thought a pain in the butt. and other heavy Schwinn's from mid 40's early 50's. 'Junkers'.  I mean, Learned why I favored Schwinn and  forward  pretty young.  Having built my own sting rays and Varsities, dug through junk part piles. ect for years on after, I knew how to recognize a Schwinn.

If this bike was navy gray it would cinch the deal. Especially for the bearing  cups, fork and seat wear. That's zactly what I'd expect as maintenance obviously failed to service it when the head set became loose and ridden in the yard for decades like that. .  They all rolled but that was, mainly, the best they were kept. Some had junky wielded repairs with paint slopped over them. Wielded peddles and cranks, ,mix -matched wheels, rims.  stuff like that. And yet, it was B/C they were so durable, they could be abused and still roll.

And they all said USN somewhere but only used, b/c so junky, by the civilian welder and ship builders. I don't think I saw but  rarely  Naval personal use one yet my ship had an assigned 'ships bike' for the radio shack. I might have rode it but can't recall whether pearl, Long Beach, San Diego. Philippines, Japan or other ports. Because we had full priority use of the ships truck. which does ya thunks I'd pick?  Truck, duh.  . . But I didn't forget them Pearl Harbor USN Schwinn and other heavy  bikes the wielders rode. They were Oldies for sure. But rusted up and gray, many or most,  probably, for their age, brushed painted too. . might have been a few that were just brush painted red led, as well.

I would also bet that the vast majority of WWII service bikes were exported to France and other European areas during the reconstruction efforts. US German bases, Plenty in the Philippians, possibly, and I might have seen there,  Japan too. And that's why they are so difficult to find.

It wasn't like I wanted any, but caught my interest for the old heavy Schwinns, junk yet rolling.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks very Interesting info... 100 % sure mines factory yellow..I’m diggin the yellow.. makes sense with the mismatched fender and the serious usage for sure..


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks very Interesting info... 100 % sure mines factory yellow..I’m diggin the yellow.. makes sense with the mismatched fender and the serious usage for sure..




Yes and come to think on it, I'd bet some may have had springer forks, which would have been a super easy identifier for me too. And hell I would not have taken note whether DX or flat bar so, easily could have been either or.  I don't think any were yellow though. And a yellow war bike? Not likely at all. After returning from west pack and during the whole Nam evacuation ordeal me was lucky, ship yard in Pearl for near two years. I.E. it wasn't just a short period with the bikes around me, but lucky was, it was *Surf's up!* for me the whole time. .
Also, I should add, while on subject of Nam and me as to not derail this topic too,: Not a war hero as, I boarded the Preble in Philippines  just when it finished 1 month of repairs too it's 48 radar, from having been hit off shore.  It only went to Nam, after I came aboard,  1 single day; early morning and orders canceled so, back to Pearl a month or two later.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you for your service...and info.. just for fun.... here are a few original ww2 patches I found years ago..


----------



## Miq (Mar 31, 2019)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> In the early part of WWII from approximately July 1942 after the OPA ( Office of Price Adm.) lifted the 3 month freeze on bike sales( April-June 1942), Schwinn produced a number of '' Victory'' lightweight bikes.  The manufacture of these bikes of course followed the OPA bike manufacture regulations, to conserve metal for Military use.  These schwinns may have only been in production for a few months, because in Sept., it is my understanding that all bicycle produced and sold  had to be Columbia/Huffman made.  Whether this lasted the remainder of the war I am unable to say.  The point here is that Schwinn did make bikes during WWII.  Most of these were used by civilians involved in war effort work to save gas in getting to those jobs.




We were thinking these two Lightweights @mickeyc picked up last week could be "Victory" Schwinns with J serials and black out parts.  Lightweight Experts

Not trying to hijack the thread but weaving in more wartime Schwinn possibilities.  "Schwinn did makes bikes during WWII"

I can imagine the US needing more important manufacturing from Schwinn than just bikes during the war.  It doesn't seem weird to me that the bike production was cut so drastically.  They were a high volume manufacturing machine.  One of the ways we won the war was being able to "out produce" all the other powers.  Sobering thought for today's world...


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes, they are 1942 ''Victory'' bikes.  I looked at them when they were first posted.  It is a shame that corrosion and pitting has pretty much destroyed the original finish.  That's one of the main reasons that I past on them.  

Regards,
Bill


----------

